# الكود المصرى لتصميم شبكات المياه والصرف الصحى



## engsmsma (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن حد يفدنى ويقولى لنك علشان احمل الكود المصرى لتصميم شبكات المياه والصرف الصحى
ارجو الرد


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (6 مايو 2010)

تم رفع الملفات المطلوبه و ستجده فى موضعاتى و ستجده على المنتدى كموضوع جديد ....نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## سعد العادلى (13 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_zeyad (26 مارس 2012)

شكرااااا جزيلا


----------

